

Ask HN: Why did Etherpad, Stypi & Simplenote give up on their original products? - DjMojoRisin

Etherpad and Stypi got aquihired. Simplenote is pivoting to become a Parse-like PaaS platform. All these companies had enthusiastic users and good traction on their original products, what happened?
======
blakdawg
Did the original products have revenue sufficient to support the companies and
their investors?

~~~
DjMojoRisin
I guess that's part of the question - why were these products not able to
generate the required revenue. Is this the type of product that people are
just unwilling to pay money for and one that's not supportable by advertising?

Evernote - seems to be doing fine though - given that they have a product in a
similar vein.

